# Solved: Internet doesn't work with router, (Error 678) but it does with DSL



## technicolor (Nov 24, 2009)

I just bought a D-Link DIR-600 Wireless Router and have already installed it to a normal modem. I'm using an XP Desktop.

It stated there that the router has been configured successfully. However, when I try to connect it to the Internet, I received *Error 678: The remote computer did not respond.*

But, it works fine if I plugged off the router and connected the Internet directly to the modem (that's why I can use the internet now).

Can anyone help me find out what is wrong with my router? I've been trying to do some troubleshoots for 4 hours on my own but it still didn't work. I really need your help since I'm really new to this networking stuffs.

Thanks a lot. 

D. x


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What's the exact make and model of your modem?

Please post this from the good modem connection as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## technicolor (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello there.

I'm using a Billion BIPAC modem and trying to install D-Link DIR-600 wireless router. Internet type is ADSL.

Sorry for the late reply, by the way. I was scanning my whole computer because I couldn't access the command prompt just now. Here's the command prompt details.










Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, your "modem" is really a modem/router, and it's using the same subnet as the D-Link.

You can do a couple of things.

1. Bridge the Billion router to act as a modem only (and probably need to configure the D-Link router for PPPoE and account/password);

2. Change the LAN addressing on the D-Link router; e.g., to 192.168.3.x.

3. Use the D-Link router with a configuration as follows.

*Connecting* two (or more) *SOHO broadband* routers together.

_*Note*: The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. [You will not need a cross-over cable if one of the "routers" is a computer.] Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## technicolor (Nov 24, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> 1. Bridge the Billion router to act as a modem only (and probably need to configure the D-Link router for PPPoE and account/password);





JohnWill said:


> 2. Change the LAN addressing on the D-Link router; e.g., to 192.168.3.x.


How to change the LAN addressing on the router? 



JohnWill said:


> 3. Use the D-Link router with a configuration as follows.
> 
> *Connecting* two (or more) *SOHO broadband* routers together.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to do this now. Give me some time, I'll be back here soon.

Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Changing the LAN address of the router is on the LAN setup page, it's simply changing the base address of the router from the default subnet.


----------



## technicolor (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry, but I didn't really get what you've just said - the IP changing stuff specifically.  I'm a pretty much beginner, you know.

Anyway, this is what I've done so far.
*
1. *Set the modem into bridge mode.








*2. *Changing the router Internet connection setting from Dynamic IP to Dynamic PPPoE









As you can see the DHCP for the modem is now disabled. 









Btw, can you tell me specifically what can I do with the IP address for both modem & router?


----------



## technicolor (Nov 24, 2009)

I've done all the steps (connecting the wireless router in 2 LAN ports- one to the modem and another one to the PC; leaving the wireless router's WAN port unplugged). It works fine! But should I leave the WAN port unplugged forever?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If I understand correctly you first tried option 1 (bridge the modem/router) and failed, and now you have successfully set up option 3 (using the 2nd router as switch and wireless access point).

As long as you use the modem/router plus secondary router this way you leave the WAN port unconnected.  Happy networking!


----------



## technicolor (Nov 24, 2009)

WOW! Thank you so much!  This is awesome!

Now I only have to wait for my sister to come back with her laptop, to check out whether the wireless's gonna work or not. 

I'll update it later.

Thanks again, guys!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The first option of bridging the primary router probably failed due to the fact that you didn't have the WAN of the secondary router configured properly for PPPoE with the correct name/password for the DSL account.

In any case, since the fallback option worked, you're probably on the road to happiness.


----------



## technicolor (Nov 24, 2009)

I really hope so, and now I'm really angry because my sister still hasn't arrived home yet!  

The WAN 'globe' LED doesn't light up though.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

With the configuration as a WAP, we're not using the routing function of the secondary router, so the WAN is not active. You're using that router as a WAP, which doesn't use that part of the router. Normal operation.


----------



## technicolor (Nov 24, 2009)

Cool! Are we expecting the wireless to be functioned normally?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

As long as you configure it properly in the secondary router's setup. You should still be able to access it's configuration pages using the base address you configured when you set it up for WAP mode.


----------



## technicolor (Nov 24, 2009)

As what's written in the link you gave me, I've changed the IP from 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.99 for the secondary router.

Now, the secondary router page can only be accessed via http://192.168.0.99 instead of http://192.168.0.1 (the initial one).

So, I guess everything works fine so far?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Correct, you use the new base address to access the setup page. You can configure the wireless channel, encryption, etc. there.


----------



## technicolor (Nov 24, 2009)

Argh!  The wireless connection shows 'Local only'! When I diagnose, it was because of DNS Problems.


----------



## technicolor (Nov 24, 2009)

It works now! But I did some modification.









I've discovered that the wireless can only be detected by other laptops when the WAN port is plugged, and the Internet can only be connected to the desktop when the two LAN ports are plugged (ie leaving the WAN port unplugged).

I came across an idea to plug all three ports altogether, 
these are the photos:


















_The top one is the router while the below one is the modem._​
I connected the desktop's WAN port to the modem, and at the same time I connected one of the LAN port of the router to the desktop's USB port using an Internet USB Adapter.

Is it harmful to the computer if I use this way?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't even imagine why that's necessary or why it works!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you bridge the modem/router to act as a modem only (option 1) *AND *configure the D-Link as a switch and wireless access point? If so, that's why you could get internet access on only one computer at a time. (I cannot believe that the wireless signal could be detected only with the WAN port "plugged.")

Joining the three options John gave way back near the beginning of this are EXCLUSIVE ORs (use only one option).


----------



## technicolor (Nov 24, 2009)

I was surprised too! xD That's resulting of my mistake of misplugging the ports!  But once I reboot the PC it doesn't work anymore =.="

Okay, the problem now is the laptop doesn't get the wireless Internet connection (local connection only)

I already bridged the modem at the first place. Now, I'm using this method http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/N101236.asp ,

And even worse, I can no longer enter the setup pages of the D-Link router anymore.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The link you gave describes the same procedure as what John posted (option 3).


----------



## technicolor (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah I know, in fact John was the one who gave it to me


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And you successfully reverted the Billion back to its original modem/router configuration, right?


----------



## technicolor (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, I did.


----------



## technicolor (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay, latest update.

I have resetted the router, and now I can access the Internet when the router is connected to the PC & modem at once (It used to be unsuccessful). =D

However, the wireless connection is still not working, I guess it might be because of the 'globe LED' is orange in color instead of green? And I still can't access the setup page for the router.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is the 'globe LED' and what does orange indicate?

Please show for both computers ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## technicolor (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the globe indicates the Internet.

These are the screenshots:

1) The XP desktop- the one that I connected the modem & router to it









2. The Vista laptop - the wireless receiver









Thank you  Sorry if I messed things up just now


----------



## technicolor (Nov 24, 2009)

It's working now! Woohoo!!!!!!! I reset the router and everything works fine again!

Thanks for your help, guys!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't understand your network configuration, but that doesn't matter if it is working for you.  You can mark this Solved using the button at the upper left of the page.


----------

